# Need creative thinkers for a new name



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I know I'm putting the cart before the horse...maybe.

I've been working with a fantastic certified positive reinforcement trainer here at the store. She does Basic Obedience on Tues & Wed nights and we have Puppy Socialization Classes on Thursday nights. Yes...looooong days. But fun.  And we are running out of room. So we are looking for a building with a minimum size of 10,000 sq. feet to house not only my store, but a training, agility and fitness center. And then we want to offer doggy daycare as well. We also want to have a grooming salon as well as a self serve dog wash. I'm even talking to my one holistic vet (the closest one to where we live) who is about 45 minutes away to see if she might consider satelliting a few days a month to do acupuncture and holistic healthcare. There is even a pet photographer that we are wanting to contact to see if she may want to have a studio in the building as well. We are trying to have a one stop shop so to speak. Everything you can possibly need all under one roof. We are having trouble finding a building that is the right size, in a good location, with a large grassy area that can be fenced in. So Tuesday morning we have a meeting with a developer that has land in a perfect location. He is the one that is building some very high end planned communities and he is also doing commercial developing at the outskirts of those communities to make it a desirable location. So in this area we are looking at are some beautiful medical buildings for the most part. But also professional buildings. The spot we are wanting is right at the entry of those areas, right along a very busy highway. Across from a Walgreens. So the entry to our building could be on the less congested road and then there would be a traffic light to get onto the very busy congested highway. So we would be very visible. And far enough away from the medical buildings that sound should not be an issue. So pray once he has a full understanding of what this will all entail, he will allow us space. We are asking that he will build to lease, with the option of buying. And pray that it will be a price that we can afford. rayer: His buildings must have all brick exteriors and a certain elegant look.

So....since this endeavor will be housing several separate business, and we all will be keeping our own names, we need a really catchy name for the facility. It can't be a name only associated with dogs since I sell things for cats too. 

We have a really well known and fabulous women's health center on the other side of town called The Retreat. I was thinking to do a play on that with The Pet ReTREAT. But I do have a lot of customers that come from neighboring towns and I don't know if they would get it. And I'm also wondering if people may think it's a resell shop. We have tons of those in my town.

So any ideas? I'm thinking if we figure out a name before we build (if we go that route), we may be able to incorporate some ideas from the name into the design of the building. 

And for those that know of facilities similar to what we are proposoing, if you could post links to their websites so we can see what others have done, that would be really helpful. Tell me what you like and don't like about those facilities. Tell me what you would really want in a facility like we are planning. 

:ThankYou:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Since you have a suite of services, you might consider having the word Suite in the name somewhere since it is multiple businesses. Just like your name where you focus on Pets kind of like a Pet Suite.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Crystal, that sounds fabulous! I wish I lived close to your area so I could bring my furrkids and enjoy your services! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

sherry said:


> Crystal, that sounds fabulous! I wish I lived close to your area so I could bring my furrkids and enjoy your services!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Me too!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow, congrads. 

Pet Retreat sounds likes a boarding facility to me. How about the Pampered Pet Centre.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Hmmmm what about:

PETcetera
The Pet Place
Pet Plaza
The Complete Pet
Tessa's Place (whoops, how did that get on the list?)
Bleepin' Barkus (sounds like Neiman Marcus - no? - ok)
Something with your initials and maybe a play on words or an acronym 
Jett's Pet Place
Pet Emporium
Les Pets
Jumping through Hoops (no?)
For the Love of Pets
Dragonfly (symbolizes change, renewal, self-realization)

Ok , so the last one is my favorite and a serious suggestion, but I'm leaving the others to make you smile!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I saw this facility, that's in Chicago. The focus seems to be on the spa and boarding, but does grooming as well. 

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...Bto6JqikcISVDhQuFTTGoXQ&bvm=bv.50165853,d.aWc


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Sounds like a great service. Wish I lived closer, because I would visit often. I'm not very good with names, but how about "One Stop Pet Services"?


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

wkomorow said:


> Pet Retreat sounds likes a boarding facility to me. How about the Pampered Pet Centre.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

wkomorow said:


> Wow, congrads.
> 
> Pet Retreat sounds likes a boarding facility to me. How about the Pampered Pet Centre.


 
:thumbsup: Love that name! Sure wish we lived nearby!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Here's a link to the pet resort in our city:

America's Uptown Hounds Luxury Resorts


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I know I'm putting the cart before the horse...maybe.
> 
> I've been working with a fantastic certified positive reinforcement trainer here at the store. She does Basic Obedience on Tues & Wed nights and we have Puppy Socialization Classes on Thursday nights. Yes...looooong days. But fun.  And we are running out of room. So we are looking for a building with a minimum size of 10,000 sq. feet to house not only my store, but a training, agility and fitness center. And then we want to offer doggy daycare as well. We also want to have a grooming salon as well as a self serve dog wash. I'm even talking to my one holistic vet (the closest one to where we live) who is about 45 minutes away to see if she might consider satelliting a few days a month to do acupuncture and holistic healthcare. There is even a pet photographer that we are wanting to contact to see if she may want to have a studio in the building as well. We are trying to have a one stop shop so to speak. Everything you can possibly need all under one roof. We are having trouble finding a building that is the right size, in a good location, with a large grassy area that can be fenced in. So Tuesday morning we have a meeting with a developer that has land in a perfect location. He is the one that is building some very high end planned communities and he is also doing commercial developing at the outskirts of those communities to make it a desirable location. So in this area we are looking at are some beautiful medical buildings for the most part. But also professional buildings. The spot we are wanting is right at the entry of those areas, right along a very busy highway. Across from a Walgreens. So the entry to our building could be on the less congested road and then there would be a traffic light to get onto the very busy congested highway. So we would be very visible. And far enough away from the medical buildings that sound should not be an issue. So pray once he has a full understanding of what this will all entail, he will allow us space. We are asking that he will build to lease, with the option of buying. And pray that it will be a price that we can afford. rayer: His buildings must have all brick exteriors and a certain elegant look.
> 
> ...


Crystal,

This sounds so awesome! :chili:

How about naming it, "Pampered Pet Set"?


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Pampered Pet Palace


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Pampered Pet Resort


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Pampered Pet Services


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

How fabulous!!! How about "The Whole Pet" or "Whole Pets" since it's a positive, holistic approach to pet care?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Crystal -- this will be very cool if you do it!!!! I would even fly up just to visit the new store.

Here is a website about a store that is similar to what you are thinking about.

The Dog Spaw of Little Silver, Monmouth County NJ Dog & Cat Groomers, Holistic Health Food Store for Dogs

For an all encompassing name I would go for something like:

Pet-Mania
PetaLious
PetRageous
Perfect Pampered Pets
Pretty Pampered Pets
Pawsatively Pets
For Canine and Cat Cuties

My favor is Pawsatively Pets.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh wow you guys are coming up with some fabulous names! Keep them coming! Both me and the trainer have to agree and it needs to represent all of what will be in this building.

Thanks for the links ladies!! We have so many ideas but don't want to not think of something we may later regret not doing.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Seriously -- you should call it:

The all encompassing place for any and all pets and owners that need ANYTHING in the world relating to their pets.

Oops -- that may be too long. LOL


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Seriously -- you should call it:
> 
> The all encompassing place for any and all pets and owners that need ANYTHING in the world relating to their pets.
> 
> Oops -- that may be too long. LOL


It's perfect! ...... :mellow: ...... how to fit that on a sign ... :huh:

TAEPFAAAPAOTNAITWRTTP! How's that? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

This sounds awesome, Crystal..what a great idea! I like Walter's name best.."Pampered Pet Center".. While the other names are really great, they sound like grooming parlors or pet stores...in my opinion, the name needs to reveal that it is more than a pet store or grooming parlor.. "Pampered Pet Mall"? "The Whole Pet Wellness Center"? "The Pampered Pet and Fitness Center"?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> It's perfect! ...... :mellow: ...... how to fit that on a sign ... :huh:
> 
> TAEPFAAAPAOTNAITWRTTP! How's that? :HistericalSmiley:


Yep -- you've got it. NOW -- THAT's a NAME!!!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::chili:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

What a cool place that will be!!! We have a local "Lucky's Bed and Biscuit", it's such a cool store/groomer/day care/training facility,kennel!

I didn't read all the comments, so I know I've missed some fun stuff...

How about something like:

Pet Cetera

or

One Stop Pet Shop


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow - that's huge news. Will it impact on you or your business, Crystal, not to be in the middle of town? From pix I've seen it looks like the kind of town where people might like to walk around and seems like there are town activities. Will you miss out on this? I gather being with other like businesses in one place you can boost each other's sales by drawing in customers.

We have a Pet Cetera up in Vermont I would have liked "Gone to the Dogs" but then the cats would be mad. I like Pawsitively Pets which Lynn suggested. Or how about Petpalooza, My Pet's Favorite Place, The Lavish Pet, The Lucky Pet, My Pet Project, All About Your Pet, Country Club for Pets.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

"Pet Treat"

"Jett's Place"

"Crystal Palace" 

"It's All About Pets"

"Pets Rule"

"The Perfect Pet"


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I really like the names Maggie and Pat suggested. My favorites are -

For the love of Pets (and there's so much cute stuff you could do with a heart in the logo for 'love')

All about pets 

PetCetera 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

One more that my friend Sandi suggested - A Bark Above the Rest


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Crystal -- this will be very cool if you do it!!!! I would even fly up just to visit the new store.


Spoiled Maltese Meetup for the grand opening of Crystal's new location!!!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I can't top what the others have come up with so I just want to say Congratulations, what a wonderful place you will have.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Furr-licious


Furr-Real


The Total Pet


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh I love Sues idea of "Country Club". Hopefully there's a way to incorporate that in there somewhere!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Wow, Crystal!!! Your plan sounds absolutely amazing - wish I lived nearby! It has always been a dream of mine to open up my own pet boutique with a day care for small dogs - it's what I would love to do when I "grow up" (or really, when I have the courage to break free of the corporate jail!  ) 

Anyways, my favorite name is Petcetera - it's cute and fun, yet simple. Good luck and of course, keep us posted - excited for this journey and looking forward to sharing it with you!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

How great! We have a place near us called the Pooch Hotel. But on the building it just says "POOCH" really big so that's what you see.

Www.poochhotel.com

I like Marisa's idea about Whole Pets - kind if a take on Whole Foods. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I like the whole pets! Feel free to expand and open one up in central florida  Can't wait to hear about the grand opening and again congrats.


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Bark Avenue.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I also wish you were in my town. I love the Lavish Pets, if the building is more sophisticated, then you may need to stick with a name of the same. 

Also what are some of the other shopping centers in the area named. The nearest one to me is on Derek Drive and called Derek Square, maybe you could play on a local shopping center the same and call it Pet Square...


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

What a great concept! I wish I lived closer to you!

How about Pampered Pet Paradise?


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Only thing I have against your proposed center; it's not in East Texas!!

I thought of: Pampered Pet Tranquility Centre


Anyway, it sounds like a fabulous place!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow Crystal this is impressive I like how things are evolving. You realize I haven't named by kitten yet....I've had the vet call about "Elsa's" appointment and I said "who??" oh yeah that was her name at her last appointment. This month they called for "Belle" LOL. I think she's "Susie" now.

So I may not be the best one to suggest names. 

Pet Place and Pet Plaza are catchy though.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Crystal clear health paw spa club! 
Paw spa health club!
One leg up health spa! 
tranquil paw moments!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

LOL 

Monkeys and bananas boutique for dawgz!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Maglily said:


> Wow Crystal this is impressive I like how things are evolving. You realize I haven't named by kitten yet....I've had the vet call about "Elsa's" appointment and I said "who??" oh yeah that was her name at her last appointment. This month they called for "Belle" LOL. I think she's "Susie" now.
> 
> So I may not be the best one to suggest names.
> 
> Pet Place and Pet Plaza are catchy though.



Brenda! You need to name that poor kitty! I think for human babies you only have 2 months to decide on a name. Isn't your time up?? :smtease:


Dang I'm loving these names you guys are coming up with! Some make me just sit back and laugh. And that's something to consider. You want to make the general public chuckle a bit, right? lol Monkeys and bananas boutique for dawgz! That would make people curious I bet! :HistericalSmiley:

Meeting went well yesterday. Won't be buying the piece of property I had my eye on. Holy cow I had no idea how much high visible, right by a traffic light, commercial property went for. :faint: But the contractor/developer we talked to is continually trying to bring in things that make the locations he is developing highly desirable and he really likes the idea. He said he's been wanting to get a vet in the medical park right by us for a few years now. So he would like to see if we can get a vet to be in with us. That had originally been our plan but my friend who is a vet got nervous with the risk factor and backed out. So he has a friend who owns a veterinary hospital in Chicago but lives here. He and his wife wanted to raise their kids here vs. Chicago. So he commutes several days a week. He has 6 vets on staff at the clinic he owns in Chicago. So he's going to talk to him to see if perhaps he might be interested in setting up another clinic here. I'm a bit unsure since I don't have a clue if he's any good. But he does have a vet on staff in Chicago who is an integrative vet so I know he won't bad mouth holistic veterinary medicine and give people a hard time about wanting to do more integrative medicine. So we will wait and see. The developer said if we can't find a vet to go in with us, then he has some ideas for other locations. So all in all I feel we have someone who is really working with us and wants to see this happen. He told us back when he first started to build houses and develop the planned communities, it was rare that someone had a dog. But now he told me that most people buying into the communities or building have 1 or 2 dogs. So he sees the trend and the need. He's a smart business man. :thumbsup: And he's very honest. He treated me very well with the purchase of my home and it seemed that the less I asked for, the more he gave. And if I told him I would kind of like to have something and let him run with the idea, it was far better then I would have come up with. Tried another realtor who was leasing some commercial bldgs and he never got back to us after the first 2 bldgs we were looking at fell through. 

So I guess the name may be on hold for a bit until we for sure know if a vet is coming in with us. That may change the feel for the name. And then we would need to get approval from all 3 of us instead of just me and the trainer. But right now I'm leaning towards PETcetera... I think it sums up perfectly the various pet businesses under one roof. And it doesn't sound like a boarding facility. At some point in time we may add that in. But not now.

So keep the name suggestions coming!! And thank you!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Wow - that's huge news. Will it impact on you or your business, Crystal, not to be in the middle of town? From pix I've seen it looks like the kind of town where people might like to walk around and seems like there are town activities. Will you miss out on this? I gather being with other like businesses in one place you can boost each other's sales by drawing in customers.


Oh I wanted to address this. Actually I think moving to a location with a parking lot will increase business. People are not wanting to carry large bags of dog food or a case or 2 of canned food several blocks. Parking is a problem.  First Fridays are great for visibility. But after 3 years I'm finding that with every First Friday I still get tons of people coming in who want to know if I just opened. And FF's don't bring in repeat customers. They bring in more the touristy type people that want to buy a couple of bakery treats since people don't want to walk around for a few hours carrying large packages. And then they want several bakery treats packaged separately with a pretty ribbon in cello bags and then in my cute little paw print shopping bag with a handle, since they are gifts. Then they want to use a credit card. So I'm kept hopping with tons of teeny tiny little sales that don't add up to very much at the end of the day and by the time I pay for all that extra special packaging (1 bakery treat in double bags and ribbon) and cc fees...well....it's just not worth it. And lately the First Friday events have been blocking traffic so that even on foot they are having trouble getting to my store. First Fridays were fun but I'm ready to attend them for fun and not work them. lol

Oh and also wanted to add that I also really like the idea of Whole Pets. Very clever. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Brenda! You need to name that poor kitty! I think for human babies you only have 2 months to decide on a name. Isn't your time up?? :smtease:
> 
> 
> Dang I'm loving these names you guys are coming up with! Some make me just sit back and laugh. And that's something to consider. You want to make the general public chuckle a bit, right? lol Monkeys and bananas boutique for dawgz! That would make people curious I bet! :HistericalSmiley:
> ...


Yay for the name PETcetera! That was my favorite too :chili: 

I also really like Pawtique.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Howlistic one stop barktique shop!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

StevieB said:


> How great! We have a place near us called the Pooch Hotel. But on the building it just says "POOCH" really big so that's what you see.
> 
> Www.poochhotel.com
> 
> ...


OOPS!....just caught the tail end of a Petco ad, they seemed to have already coined the term Wholepet in a line of products.


----------



## paolacastro1974 (Mar 13, 2013)

hi! omg I just went on your website... boy am I in trouble!! I want everything for my Benito!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Crystal - sounds like you have a great contractor/developer. Worth his weight in gold. We had so many bad experiences with realtors and contractors that when you get one who looks out for you, you're so lucky. And he'll be lucky too, getting your business. What you said about the town makes perfect sense for your particular business and First Fridays. Often towns get strollers and lookers more than buyers. We just started something like it in our town in VT and it was a success but I think the food vendors did the best. I hope to be there for one. Sounds like a great venture if it comes together and hoping the vet works out. Would be really great one stop shopping for pet owners.
We have a store called Petcetera up in Vermont. I always do chuckle at the name, even before I had a dog. Just cute and funny. It's a great store too. I always think of The King and I and Yul Brenner saying Etc, etc, etc.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Seriously -- you should call it:
> 
> The all encompassing place for any and all pets and owners that need ANYTHING in the world relating to their pets.
> 
> Oops -- that may be too long. LOL


 

LOLOL Lynn - I'll have to start a sign business if people start using those names.


Crystal....kitty has a new name : POSY , going with the flower theme, since I already have a Lily. Of course she has been Posy for ...well...not long...a day?? but it was one of my choices earlier on. LOL. So i think I'll stick with Posy. She has a vet appointment today so now I have to tell them to change her file again, first it was Elsa, then Belle, now Posy.


and it's too bad that things are slowing down in this venture but this really is your trial run (as i like to call it). At least you have your feelers out and finding out all the details involved. Looks like it is a real possiblity soon and it will all come together eventually ! good for you!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Did anyone suggest "Ruff Life" yet? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

